# Hume Dam + Australian Sunset. Lotsa Pics.



## TheSixthWheel (May 2, 2009)

Yesterday my friends Josh, Mike and I went out to hit up a local mini golf course about 20 mins away. On a slight detour, we decided to show my mate Mike a reservoir which he'd never seen before. Tha water level is ridiculously low due to drought, but it's still a somewhat scenic sight to see. Our journey was documented mostly by myself, please excuse my generally bad photography skills.






























Random engine:

























Watery panorama starts here:

























Horns:





It's unbelievably low









































































































































Pics of mini golf later.


----------



## thesimo (May 3, 2009)

dams are awesome!


----------



## Harry (May 3, 2009)

Very cool man, thanks for sharing these pics


----------

